# raw distributors???



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

does anyone now of a raw distributor that delivers to new york...i give my dog the raw variety but i heard it wasnt that good ..plus it 26.00 $ for 6 pounds....i dont really have the time to mix the veges and everything else that has to go into the food,..SO IF ANYONE knows a good company that sells pre mixed raw..pleas let me know...not sure if there is any good companies out there either..thanx


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Try omas pride, I think they are in Conn.
http://www.omaspride.com/AboutUs.htm


----------

